# CB Members' Age Survey v2.0



## derekleffew

[user]jonhirsh[/user]'s point is well-taken, thus a revised version. No pressure, just trying to get an accurate idea of CB's demographics. Although the votes are public, no one from any political campaign, or benevolent organization (other than ControlBooth) will contact you.


----------



## derekleffew

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*

As of this writing: 28 voters, 95 views, 331 active members, 3050 members. C'mon, people. *Show Your Age!* (Unless you're embarassed?)


----------



## Van

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*


derekleffew said:


> ............ C'mon, people. *Show Your Age!* (Unless you're embarassed?)


 
I do, Everytime I open my mouth around here.


----------



## Stoldal

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*

36 out 331


----------



## Footer

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*

Ok, Derek, I know you like making tables, I want to see a merged line graph with the consoles used matched with the ages, so the most age goes with the most consoles....


----------



## derekleffew

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*

Was that a dare? As soon as I close the doors on the trucks of my current show, tentatively 4am on Sunday, 02/10, I'll get right on that. Possibly sooner, depending on how boring the show is.


----------



## Footer

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*


derekleffew said:


> Was that a dare? As soon as I close the doors on the trucks of my current show, tentatively 4am on Sunday, 02/10, I'll get right on that. Possibly sooner, depending on how boring the show is.



Meh, everyone likes the idiot who is sitting on their laptop on the out. Then again, you and the chair you are sitting in could find itself sitting in the truck with the rest of production....


----------



## avkid

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*


Footer4321 said:


> you and the chair you are sitting in could find itself sitting in the truck with the rest of production....


_"I'm writing from inside a cable trunk in the back of a Freightliner headed for Denver."_


----------



## punktech

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*

i'm still in the largest age group! rock on late 80's babies!!!


----------



## David Ashton

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*

On Control Booth, age is a variable, it is the only site where you are asked to contact the administrator if your birthdate changes.


----------



## Hughesie

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*

1990, twas a good year


----------



## derekleffew

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*


Footer4321 said:


> Meh, everyone likes the idiot who is sitting on their laptop on the out...


Only PMs/TDs do that. Production Electricians actually *work* for a living. (Written from dimmer beach during the show. I just hard-reset VL#4! First useful thing I've done in days.)


----------



## Hughesie

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*

nice

keep the hard work up


----------



## Eboy87

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*


Hughesie89 said:


> 1990, twas a good year



Clearly you are mistaken sir. '87 was the best year


----------



## Hughesie

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*

'87 BAH, never

age war me thinks


----------



## avkid

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*


Eboy87 said:


> Clearly you are mistaken sir. '87 was the best year


I second the motion.


----------



## punktech

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*

89 all the way, i saw all but 28 days of that year!


----------



## Hughesie

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*

what, punktech is only a year older than me wow


----------



## Chris15

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*

Now now clearly 1988 is the better year, Australia's bicentenary amongst other things... celebration of a nation was the catch cry if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Van

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*


punktech said:


> 89 all the way, i saw all but 28 days of that year!


 
'89 was a good year, that was the year I got married.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*

'89 was an awesome year, for nearly seven days in, I was born.


----------



## Hughesie

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*

1986-1990 24votes 47.06%

Yay for us


----------



## zwolf59661

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*

'86-'90 is still in the lead with 25 votes, 47.17% of the total. 

Additional evidence that 1990 was awesome: Desert Storm.


----------



## avkid

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*


zwolf59661 said:


> Additional evidence that 1990 was awesome: Desert Storm.


If only we had gone to Baghdad with that coalition, we would now be in a much better domestic situation.


----------



## derekleffew

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*


zwolf59661 said:


> '86-'90 is still in the lead with 25 votes, 47.17% of the total.
> 
> Additional evidence that 1990 was awesome: Desert Storm.


Yes, due to Desert Storm my sister the AFR Surgical Nurse was deployed to...tropical Minot, ND. She got to "see the world." Certainly not a place she would have visited of her own accord (She had a Camry at the time. No offense intended, Minotians).

So to paraphrase/reiterate, 47% of respondents are 17.167-21.833 years of age. Interesting.

Is 53 out of 356 active (15%), 3073 total (1.7%), a percentage large enough to be called a representative sample?


----------



## zwolf59661

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*


derekleffew said:


> So to paraphrase/reiterate, 47% of respondents are 17.167-21.833 years of age. Interesting.



Wait a minute. I was born on Sept. 26, 1990, so that means I'm only 17, which means I don't fall into the "17.167-21.833" age demographic. Either I'm the .17%, or we just ripped a hole in the Time-Space Continuum.


----------



## derekleffew

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*


zwolf59661 said:


> Wait a minute. I was born on Sept. 26, 1990, so that means I'm only 17, which means I don't fall into the "18-22" age demographic. Either I'm the .17%, or we just ripped a hole in the Time-Space Continuum.


Never intended to insult/offend there, zwolf. Posts have been edited. You can play with the big boys now, and come September you'll be eligible to vote and to die for your country, but still you must wait 3.583 years to purchase/consume alcoholic beverages, legally. Feel better now?

Have a nice day. Make peace, not war. Don't do drugs, stay in school.


----------



## jwl868

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*


derekleffew said:


> Is 53 out of 356 active (15%), 3073 total (1.7%), a percentage large enough to be called a representative sample?



Yikes – a statistics question. But I think you need a confidence limit to answer the question.

Also, I don’t think its a representative sample because rather than a random sample it’s just the people who decided to respond to the poll. Hard to say if that participation (or apathy) is the same for all age groups.

The peak is in the right place, based on the target audience of this website. On the other hand, I would have expected a consistent tailing off based on age effects alone, though the “before 1961” category pools a larger group into one spot.

Do you have access to the birthdate information that users fill out when registering? Even it its optional, it might be a bigger set of data.


Joe


----------



## erikwithak

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*


Eboy87 said:


> Clearly you are mistaken sir. '87 was the best year


i agree


----------



## Hughesie

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*

that was over a month ago

let it die....


----------



## porkchop

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*


derekleffew said:


> Is 53 out of 356 active (15%), 3073 total (1.7%), a percentage large enough to be called a representative sample?



Fun fact in many cases 50 people is considered representative of a city,state, or in some polls the country (yay for numbers they can tell you whatever you want them to want to).

Here's a fun idea though for a graph derek, age against q-only or tracking mode.


----------



## len

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*

I'm surprised there's as many of us boomers as there are. I thought it was me, Bill, and one or two others only.

Geezers unite!


----------



## Spikesgirl

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*

There are only six other people as old as I am voting? OMG, I am a dinosaur! And the thing that's funny is that at my theater, I'm considered a kid because I'm only 50...

Life's funny that way...

Charlie


----------



## PropsPupMikel

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*


Spikesgirl said:


> There are only six other people as old as I am voting? OMG, I am a dinosaur! And the thing that's funny is that at my theater, I'm considered a kid because I'm only 50...
> 
> Life's funny that way...
> 
> Charlie



Our oldest guy at my theater is like 65-67 so you are still really young


----------



## Hughesie

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*

this is disgustingly out of date now can this be unpinned


----------



## derekleffew

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*


Hughesie89 said:


> this is disgustingly out of date now can this be unpinned


Out of date? Has the year you were born changed? 

New members continue to answer the poll, so if you don't vociferously object, I intend to leave it "pinned."

DL


----------



## gafftaper

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*

Derek can you pin Hughesie up somewhere too?


----------



## waynehoskins

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*

Goodness me, that's a young demographic.

Me was born in 1980. Me distinctly remembers most of the late '80s. Me is moderately old...


----------



## Van

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*


waynehoskins said:


> Goodness me, that's a young demographic.
> 
> Me was born in 1980. Me distinctly remembers most of the late '80s. Me is moderately old...


 Smack! Pound! Wham! Biff! Bam!
Moderately old my .......


----------



## ruinexplorer

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*


waynehoskins said:


> Goodness me, that's a young demographic.
> 
> Me was born in 1980. Me distinctly remembers most of the late '80s. Me is moderately old...



See, whereas I was born in 72 and still consider myself young (though not that young as I don't seem to get carded anymore).


----------



## TimMiller

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*

I was born in 84 and remember some later parts of the 80's. I also remember watching the news about desert storm on the tv.


----------



## Dally

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*

I was born in '84 as well. I remember the fall of the Berlin wall and other big events from the late 80's like going to the zoo or Disneyland...I don't think of myself as old, except when I go to bars or liquor stores and don't get carded, that depresses me...I mean really I'm only 23!


----------



## bdkdesigns

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*

'84 here as well. June 21st in fact so that means I get the most sunlight out of the entire year on my birthday


----------



## RichMoore

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*

Ok guys.....I was born in 1947.

I remember life before television sets were in every house.... when AM radio was the best....when records were 78s....when there was no a/c in homes or cars....gas price was 17 cents per gallon....and a really good job paid $2.00 an hour.

I think things are a bit better now.

Rich Moore


----------



## Van

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*


RichMoore said:


> Ok guys.....I was born in 1947.
> 
> I remember life before television sets were in every house.... when AM radio was the best....when records were 78s....when there was no a/c in homes or cars....gas price was 17 cents per gallon....and a really good job paid $2.00 an hour.
> 
> I think things are a bit better now.
> 
> Rich Moore


 I feel better now. The " was born in '84 and don't feel old..." was starting to get to me. 

I do remember driving around Chicago in 1971, My dad at the wheel cussing a blue streak 'cause he couldn't find gas for under 32 cents.....


----------



## gafftaper

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*

Born in 84 and don't feel old. sigh...

Just wait until you have a couple kids, you hair starts thinning and what you have turns gray, you can't keep the weight off no matter how hard you try, a minor muscle strain takes three times as long to heal... I could go on. You've got about 10 good years left my friends and then your body will slowly begin to fall apart. Enjoy!


----------



## cdub260

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*


jwl868 said:


> ...Also, I don’t think its a representative sample because rather than a random sample it’s just the people who decided to respond to the poll. Hard to say if that participation (or apathy) is the same for all age groups.



Speaking for my age group, its apathy all the way.

I think '75 was a good year, but really, I was too young to remember.


----------



## cdub260

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*


PropsPupMikel said:


> Our oldest guy at my theater is like 65-67 so you are still really young




Of the full time production staff at the Pageant, I'm the only one under 40. 2/3 of our staff are north of 50, some by quite a bit. And with 9 years as M.E., I'm still one of the more recent additions. Most of our staff has been there 15 to 30 years.


----------



## cdub260

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*


gafftaper said:


> Born in 84 and don't feel old. sigh...
> 
> Just wait until you have a couple kids, you hair starts thinning and what you have turns gray, you can't keep the weight off no matter how hard you try, a minor muscle strain takes three times as long to heal... I could go on. You've got about 10 good years left my friends and then your body will slowly begin to fall apart. Enjoy!



The hair started thinning when I was 12, and I found my first grey about a month after taking the M.E. position at the Pageant. Coincidence?


----------



## philhaney

Dally said:


> I was born in '84 as well... I don't think of myself as old...



That's because you're not! 


RichMoore said:


> Ok guys.....I was born in 1947.
> 
> I remember life before television sets were in every house.... when AM radio was the best....when records were 78s....when there was no a/c in homes or cars....gas price was 17 cents per gallon....and a really good job paid $2.00 an hour.
> 
> I think things are a bit better now.
> 
> Rich Moore



Born in '59 here. Used to watch Batman and Star Trek (the original series) when they were in production, not reruns... Still remember having to do everything on paper, by hand...now I grumble at my computer because it won't boot up fast enough.... Remember when walk/don't walk signs actually said "Walk" and "Don't Walk" and erector sets came in metal boxes with sharp corners and the (metal) nuts were square.....


cdub260 said:


> I think '75 was a good year, but really, I was too young to remember.



Yep, it was. I was a sophomore in high school at the time.....


----------



## derekleffew

So 60% of responders are ≤22. Very good to know. I guess we better start a Hannah Montana fan-forum.


----------



## Kelite

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*


derekleffew said:


> Yes, due to Desert Storm my sister the AFR Surgical Nurse was deployed to...tropical Minot, ND. She got to "see the world." Certainly not a place she would have visited of her own accord (She had a Camry at the time. No offense intended, Minotians).



Now now Derek, lest you forget some us us were born in this metropolitan mecca af the plains states.....

Yeah really.


----------



## philhaney

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*


Kelite said:


> Now now Derek, lest you forget some us us were born in this metropolitan mecca af the plains states.....
> 
> Yeah really.
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Kankovsky
> Apollo Design Technology
> (800)288-4626
> Winner of ESTA's Widget and Equipment Award @ LDI'07.
> See the Gel Miser and Right Arm at http://www.apollodesign.com



Umm, http://www.apollodesign.com redirects to http://www.apollopros.com which is an Engineering/Information Technology/Professional Staffing assistance web site..... (unless my browser is burping.....)


----------



## derekleffew

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*


philhaney said:


> Umm, http://www.apollodesign.com redirects to http://www.apollopros.com which is an Engineering/Information Technology/Professional Staffing assistance web site..... (unless my browser is burping.....)


 PEBKAC! (Google it.) 
Try apollodesign<dot>*NET*. Or the old address: internetapollo<dot>com. Or The Apollo Program 

kelite, what does it say about the Minot-hatched that it took you seven months to notice/respond?


----------



## Kelite

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*


derekleffew said:


> [ what does it say about the Minot-hatched that it took you seven months to notice/respond?



I didn't want to jump right in or anything. (You raise your hand too quickly in class and get the moniker 'teacher's pet' you know...)



Hadn't seen this thread until the recent postings, sorry. It's been very busy preparing for PLASA and LDI with new products and such.

I'll try harder, really!


----------



## philhaney

Kelite said:


> __________________
> Keith Kankovsky
> Apollo Design Technology
> (800)288-4626
> Winner of ESTA's Widget and Equipment Award @ LDI'07.
> See the Gel Miser and Right Arm at http://www.apollodesign.net




Thanks for fixing the url. 


_Gel Miser and Right Arm _ Sweet.


----------



## superuser2

Just how many seven-year-olds do you expect to respond?


----------



## GreyWyvern

I'm not sure what to think about being in the older 43.33% and only being 25, almost 26 (20-some days). Although I must say, it is nice to see that there are so many young ones (younger than me, I know many of you would say I am a young one) that are up-and-coming.


----------



## derekleffew

superuser2 said:


> Just how many seven-year-olds do you expect to respond?


Simply planning for the future. Five years ago, when ControlBooth was launched, no one thought in five years there'd be a 13 year-old running a Maxxyz at his church on Sundays! Don't want another of them Y2K crises, now do we?


----------



## Hughesie

superuser2 said:


> Just how many seven-year-olds do you expect to respond?



I can name one young child who i know has been around lighting desks all his young life.

Gaff's Child, when he gets on controlbooth all hell with break loose.


----------



## gafftaper

Hughesie said:


> I can name one young child who i know has been around lighting desks all his young life. Gaff's Child, when he gets on controlbooth all hell with break loose.



He's getting proficient running my GL2400 and SFX... he likes to listen the the animal sounds stored on the computer in my sound collection.


----------



## Hughesie

ahahah, a allen and heath is a fine first desk to start a young kid out on.

i wish i had an allen and heath.....i know i could get a gl2000 *24ch* but im not sure how much their worth.


----------



## jmac

Here's another pre-historic, errrh, I mean pre-1961 vote. I guess that makes me a Granddad Newbie. Go Boomers!!


----------



## Hughesie

jmac said:


> Here's another pre-historic, errrh, I mean pre-1961 vote. I guess that makes me a Granddad Newbie. Go Boomers!!



With age, comes experience and knowledge, but also memory loss and incontinence.


----------



## jmac

Hughesie said:


> With age, comes experience and knowledge, but also memory loss and incontinence.



I think I remember something about that.... oops, got to go!


----------



## KRJWORKS

*Re: (New & improved) CB Members' Age Survey v2.0*

OK, now I feel old - I'm in the "before 1961" group. Two comments: 1) I'm only there by ONE year (1960), and 2) Good thing I'm immature for my age (I'll never grow up)! Although the day job (computers) keeps me busy, it's good to be working on production projects year-round again. Much more fun!


----------



## Esoteric

1979 baby! I am an old fart.

Mike


----------



## waynehoskins

Esoteric said:


> 1979 baby! I am an old fart.
> 
> Mike



Yeah, you are old! 30 this year!

Wait, I turn 30 next year. Crap!


----------



## cdub260

Esoteric said:


> 1979 baby! I am an old fart.
> 
> Mike




waynehoskins said:


> Yeah, you are old! 30 this year!
> 
> Wait, I turn 30 next year. Crap!



I just turned 34, and after nine years here I'm still the youngest member of the Pageant's full time staff.


----------



## Esoteric

Yeah, I think I have always been one of the youngest people on most staffs I was on. Usually I am 15-20 years younger than the Director, Set, and Costume Designers. Heck I usually have electricians and spot ops that are older than me.

Mike


----------



## philhaney

Esoteric said:


> 1979 baby! I am an old fart.
> 
> Mike



1959. I'm an older fart. 


cdub260 said:


> I just turned 34, and after nine years here I'm still the youngest member of the Pageant's full time staff.



I'll alert the media.....


----------



## cdub260

philhaney said:


> I'll alert the media.....



In that case, no cookies for you!


----------



## theatretechguy

Turning 35 this year. It seems like just yesterday when I was a young tech learning the ropes at high school. Can't believe that was 20 year ago. I think I've easily surpassed 200 productions now, although I'm not doing as many now as I used to (the time off is much appreciated).


----------



## Spiceboy

1966 so an oldish fart

Just remember with age comes Experience
and wrinkles
and backache
and dentures
and memory loss
and wrinkles
and backache
and dentures
and ...............................


----------



## CBR372

it looks like everyone on here is in college or HS


----------



## cdub260

CBR372 said:


> it looks like everyone on here is in college or HS



Everyone? No.

More than half? It certainly looks that way based on the pole responses.


----------



## sk8rsdad

CBR372 said:


> it looks like everyone on here is in college or HS



Old fogies like me tend to be more concerned (paranoid?) about on-line privacy.


----------



## len

cdub260 said:


> In that case, no cookies for you!



No soup for you! Come back ONE YEAR!

NEXT!


----------



## maxlove57

good work


----------



## NickJones

The 2001-Present section? Seriously?


----------



## gafftaper

NickJones said:


> The 2001-Present section? Seriously?



It won't be long Nick. 

My 5 year old is getting pretty handy at things.


----------



## thatactorguy

Remember the Four Seasons song, "Oh, What A Night"? The first line, "late December back in '63"...... that would be I. Christmas baby. Theatrically, I was a late bloomer, with my first show playing a servant in _Taming of the Shrew_ at the tender age of 15. Started learning the ropes at that point, and have yet to stop!


----------



## chausman

Yeah!!! Still only 6 in the 1996-2000 section!!!!. 



If you haven't figured it out from my other posts. I like smileys!
AND...I haven't even seen some of the other people in this group. Not to say they aren't there but, I haven't seen them.


----------



## dramatech

This thread is almost as old as I am.

Was anybody on CB born before March of 1941?

Would you admit it if you were?


Tom Johnson


----------



## stagehand1983

early 80's


----------



## ruinexplorer

gafftaper said:


> It won't be long Nick. My 5 year old is getting pretty handy at things.



True enough Gaff. My 8yo has been bitten by the theater bug, being backstage a few times and performing (mostly dance) a few more. They can't always help it when they're part of the community from birth.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

wow, the early 90's kids have overtaken the late 80's group for the lead!


----------



## josh88

Pie4Weebl said:


> wow, the early 90's kids have overtaken the late 80's group for the lead!


 
eh I just tied it back up haha.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

josh88 said:


> eh I just tied it back up haha.


For a few minutes at least!


----------



## Nelson

And I tied it again! 1988 here.


----------



## josh88

Nelson said:


> And I tied it again! 1988 here.


 
actually that puts us back in the lead


----------



## chausman

josh88 said:


> actually that puts us back in the lead


 
It's not a race...

And I don't just say that because of my age groups [noparse]"score"[/noparse]


----------



## shiben

chausman said:


> It's not a race...
> 
> And I don't just say that because of my age groups [noparse]"score"[/noparse]


 
I thought it was...


----------



## josh88

shiben said:


> I thought it was...


 
It's always a race.


except the times it's not.


----------



## patlienemann

Seems like I'm in majority section being born in 1986 even though I already feel old as dirt!


----------



## woolycd

It's time to revive this thread for all us that have joined since 2012. I'm one for the Ol' Farts, pre 1961.

Looks like this thread has been inactive for so long that I forgot that I had already added my status. Newer members should still add their status.


----------



## JohnD

In the cryptic answer department, next month my number will be the same as America's Highway.


----------



## JonCarter

Derek,

How about a category for "Before 1941"?


----------



## Robb Albrecht

Child of the 60's here.


----------



## derekleffew

JonCarter said:


> Derek, How about a category for "Before 1941"?


No!  It would screw up the poll; everyone would have to re-vote.

But, if it makes you feel better, you beat @dramatech by one year. I'll ask @dvsDave to see if there's an easy way to determine CB's "oldest living (active) member."


----------



## BillConnerFASTC

How do you vote? I can find anything to click on and not there now.


----------



## derekleffew

BillConnerASTC said:


> How do you vote? I can find anything to click on and not there now.


You've already voted. (Thus you can't vote again. _Unless you're voting for Hillary, of course._) Your "Pre-1961" memory is failing, obviously.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC

derekleffew said:


> You've already voted. (Thus you can't vote again. _Unless you're voting for Hillary, of course._) Your "Pre-1961" memory is failing, obviously.


I didn't see that I had posted in the thread so assumed no vote, which I'm seriously considering for this fall.


----------



## cdiamondz

Rather surprised that there a very few votes for the younger generation. But they're all 15 or under.


----------



## Evans Poulos

i feel like it's time to start favorite pain killer thread... 1965 here. 
(Gin). Lol


----------



## BillConnerFASTC

Evans Poulos said:


> i feel like it's time to start favorite pain killer thread... 1965 here.
> (Gin). Lol


Or your favorite statin.


----------



## JonCarter

Just found this thread. And where's the category for 1940?


----------



## TimMc

JonCarter said:


> Just found this thread. And where's the category for 1940?


It's the one labeled "Pre-Fossil"


----------



## Lasermike

Just missed getting to click before 1961 by 3 months!

Michael


----------

